# One for the plane guys



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I thought some of you might like this link. It features nose art from WWII.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Neat!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Glad you like it!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

i was there at the museum in 01'
it is spectacular!


----------



## Moparaz (Jan 26, 2008)

Nice site gonna check it out later when I have more time


----------

